# Golf Warm Up Exercises



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I got this from Peak Performance Subscribe:

Golfers need to be educated about the benefits of warm-ups, particularly for injury prevention, according to a group of Australian researchers. A survey of more than a thousand randomly-selected amateur golfers from three different golfing venues in Melbourne in June 1999 confirmed the widely-held suspicion that most golfers don’t bother warming up.

Will anybody please teach me how the warm-up exercises for golf are being done?  

Thanks and more power to golfforum!!


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd first maybe stretch out a little and then stretch your club behind your back or something like that. Also, do about 10-20 practice swings before you get on the first tee, for a warm up and so you don't embarrass yourself. I don't think your really going to get injured, so I wouldn't worry about it that much.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Yep, golfing is kind of like in the Dire Straits song "Money for Nothing" where they say the worst thing that can happen to the rock guitarist is he might get a little blister on his thumb, but they cart around fridges all day. Couldn't resist ... that just came popping up in my mind. One of my favorite songs and videos.

Anyway, I always do some stretching before any kind of exercise and I think that's really vital in golf. About the worst I've ever hurt myself was a pulled muscle and I think that was because I didn't warm up with enough stretching. Be sure to stretch out your legs too, not just your upper body. You need to have your back loose so you can rotate the lower body when you need to without straining it.

Even if I'm taking a cart around the course, I always stretch out. Probably need it more then because I'm not keeping my muscles warm between holes as much if I'm riding around.

I try to do this before I head out onto the course though - otherwise I feel like a weirdo. But that's just me ... I've seen people stretching out before they tee off. Just don't hold the game up or anyone playing behind you if you're going to do that.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

I agree, always stretch, but remember to put the club down, before you do.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Well, thanks to you guys 

Now, I know, the secret to golf warm up is just the letter S

- ssstttrrrreeettccchhh and swwwiiing :thumbsup: 

happy posting!!!


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

geline said:


> Well, thanks to you guys
> 
> Now, I know, the secret to golf warm up is just the letter S
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not sure it's the "secret" to warming up for golf, as it doesn't seem to help my game no matter how much I stretch  However, I think it's a good idea no matter what your skill level, if only to avoid pain the day after you play.

If anyone is interested in some specific stretches that can help with various parts of the swing and game, here's a link to a pretty useful set that I use and seem to work to get me pretty loose before I hit the first tee.

http://www.pgaprofessional.com/golf_tips_warmup_print.html


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I just like to loosen myself up, have a few swings with a couple of different clubs and then just stretch my legs and shoulders.

I'm not sure if warming up is really going to prevent a golfing injury, butI think you should still do at least some sort of warm up before you play as it definitely will help your swing (or at least help stop and stiffness in your swing)


----------



## Xander (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree that stretching really helps, but the most important thing I think is to have a routine that you do everytime you play. I do this with my stretching, warm up swings, everything. It really helps to get you in the zone.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

definitely stretch out - it always looks on television that golfers just step out there and start swinging, but that's the fastest way to a bad injury!


----------



## blondie1972 (Jul 25, 2006)

This warm-ups may be for the more novice golfer (I'm a newer golfer and was shown these by my pro).

Along with taking 15 to 20 practice swings with a variety of your clubs you can also try this~

1. (a) (For right handed golfers)...Gently grip your club, and hold it straight out directly in front of you. Swing all the way to the right (so far that your left arm with be across your chest). When you have swung all the way to the right, your left arm should now gripping the club directly over your right arm. 

(b) Now swing in the other direction starting from where you were with your left arm across your chest. Once you swing all the way to the left, your right arm should now be gripping the club directly over your left arm (left arm will now be underneath). Keep repeating back and forth for about 20 reps.

2. The other warm up is simple~ simply bend your knees and create a comfortable stance; grip your club gently and swing backwards; complete your backswing and then swing through as though hitting a ball. Once you have completed your swing, do a full back swing again all the way back... basically you are just mimicking a pendulum going back and forth, in the same tempo all the way through and back again. Repeat 20 times.

Hope that helps someone out anyway!


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

i used Number 2 in blondies examples and i like to stretch to toe touches butterflys etc..


----------

